# Tamika Catchings



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Why does she look like MJ some games and look like my sister in others? I think she is one of the most gifted players in the WNBA but she just isn't consistent. We all no she has game but she doesn't really rally her team back from loses, and in loses she put up like 8 pts under what she scores in wins. I thought she had a shot at MVP.......maybe next year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Whats Funny


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Why does she look like MJ some games and look like my sister in others? I think she is one of the most gifted players in the WNBA but she just isn't consistent. We all no she has game but she doesn't really rally her team back from loses, and in loses she put up like 8 pts under what she scores in wins. I thought she had a shot at MVP.......maybe next year.


Consistency seems to be a problem throughout the league, IMO. The short training camp, hectic schedule with little practice time during the season, player fatigue from playing Internationally... Those are a few of my thoughts as to why. I don't just see it as a Catchings problem - but she sure has got a good dose of it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah she's starting to score more and play harder now. That's the girl, ya know.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I never had a doubt in my mind, ya know.


----------

